# Wading Access in Virginia Beach



## daveervin (Feb 24, 2004)

I just moved to Virginia Beach and am having trouble locating good access for wade fishing. There seem to be a lot of posted and no parking signs and not a lot of places to fish. I have fished Hatteras for years and it is a lot different, I guess being National Seashore. Looking for some flounder/pup/trout either on the beaches or in the rivers. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm interested to see responses as well. I moved last year and it's amazing to me how limited fishing spots are without a boat. They are out there but hard to find. 

As for your inquiry, rudee inlet has flounder but from what I read, usually not keeper size. Lynnhaven inlet is another good place to try, lots of good structure.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Poquoson seems to be a good place for puppy drum.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have seen people wade fishing Crab Creek in Lynnhaven inlet. I think they park here and walk down:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=36.9...a=X&ei=BjzzU_azF6isjALtn4HoAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ

You just need to be careful of the current in Lynnhaven, especially by the bridge. Maybe that's one of the problems. A lot of places with public access are too deep or have too much current.

I mentioned the same thing about wade fishing for pups recently in a post: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?108617-puppy-drum-advice There I mention one spot on in Poquoson that I think is a good option. 

The peninsula seems like it has more options for wade fishing. There are more flats and places with shallow water than there are in VA beach. Places like Poquoson, Yorktown, Gloucester & Mathews county all have places to wade fish. Use a site like: http://earthnc.com/chartviewer/index.php?ll=37.17,-76.23&z=10 that overlays a nautical chart onto Google maps along with Google Maps/Earth & Street View. Look for roads that end at the water with grass flats or shallow water that you see on the charts. In Google Maps, when looking for places to launch my kayak, I'll use the satellite view and then drag the little orange street view man to the map but instead of dropping it on a place to see the street view, move it around and hover it over roads that end at the water and if it highlights blue, you can drop it and see the street view.

I have found a ton of places to lauch my kayak from this way and most of them are in 3 feet or less where you could wade the whole shoreline or even way out in some places and reach areas that are otherwise out of reach even to boaters.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Click "Hot Spots" up in the navigation. Tons of fishing opportunities there.


----------

